# ovarian cyst drainage



## BABS37 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm having a real hard time finding a code for this. The physician went in to do an exploratory laparoscopy and ended up draining an ovarian cyst. So do I code that or the explor lap? I found 58925 but that's an open removal surgery? Any thoughts???


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

what about 58805


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked at that but it was for an open procedure- he's already in there laparoscopy and this is what he said he did, "the right ovary demonstrated a small 1cm size ovarian cyst which was unroofed and drained..." that's it. What does 'unroofed' mean? As for the rest of the report, it's pretty much a tour of her pelvis ... what do you think? Would you just code for the exploratory lap procedure instead? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

whats the difference between 58800 and 58822?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2012)

*49322*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative / procedure note.*

That being said ...

Once you perform a definitive procedure, you no longer code the exploration.
Have you looked at 49322 to see if that describes what was performed?

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh Tessa!!! You reminded me of that other OP note that's driving me nuts that's along the same line as this one- the excisional biopsy pf peritoneal nodule on the uterus that I posted earlier today- only that nodule was excised which led me to believe it was 58662. Anyhow, here's this op note- 

Patient was brought in to the OR...Abdomen was prepped and draped. A 5mm optiview port was inserted at the umbilicus. Pneumoperitoneum was created with carbon dioxide insufflation. Uterus was normal in appearance, along with both fallopian tubes. The left ovary was unremarkable. The right ovary demonstrated a small 1cm size ovarian cyst which was unroofed and drained. There was no evidence of endometriosis or scar tissue formation. Examinatio of deep pelvis at the peritoneal reflection of rectum showed a small indention to the left side of the rectum on the pelvic sidewall at the level of peritoneal reflexion. It did not appear to be causing any pathologic incarceration or entrapment which would explain pain. No other abnormalities were identified. Ports were withdrawn. No bleeding noted. Skin was closed at all locations... 

Tessa, can you look at the other report and see what you think on that one too please? 

Jenifer- 58800 is dealing with an ovarian cyst- vaginal approach and 58822 is an ovarian abscess- abdominal approach. Does that help?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 21, 2012)

*I don't do OB/GYN*

I don't do much OB/GYN coding (I work for pediatric general surgeons), but I think I would use 49322 for this.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

